# DIY LED Pillar Candles



## blueknight40165 (Sep 20, 2010)

Couldn't you just use a hole drill bit to drill out a cavity on the top of the candle, emplace the tea light, drip some wax around the edge to keep it from falling out if not snug ? And then, or before, do the melting and look of a burning candle. Just wondering if this wouldn't be a more "field expedient" method. Maybe I missed something since I'm not bright type (like a tea light) on the tearing down, rebuilding anything with wires.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

blueknight40165 said:


> Couldn't you just use a hole drill bit to drill out a cavity on the top of the candle, emplace the tea light, drip some wax around the edge to keep it from falling out if not snug ? And then, or before, do the melting and look of a burning candle. Just wondering if this wouldn't be a more "field expedient" method. Maybe I missed something since I'm not bright type (like a tea light) on the tearing down, rebuilding anything with wires.


You are absolutely right you could do it that way. Understand that my "anal retentiveness" wouldn't allow me to do it any other way . I was always that kid who had to take things apart to understand how they work. So for me this was the most logical and "anatomically" correct way to proceed.

Just remember that if you do it your way, after you drip the candle wax around the candle (to get that well used look), you will want drill out your hole again so that you can place and remove your tea light with ease. You will not want to permanently drip wax around the tea light because the only way to turn on the tea light is from the bottom and you will have to take it out to do so. Thanks for your reply... I have been waiting a week for someone to comment on my first thread!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

You could wire the tea light to an RCA


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

What do you mean by an RCA?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

RCA audio cables.


----------



## SpiderWitch (May 6, 2013)

creeperguardian said:


> RCA audio cables.


Exactly! After making 40 PVC candles, using LED tea lights, and having to go out every night and turn them on and off, we're hard-wiring everything next year


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm in the process of doing something similar, but instead of using real wax candles, I'm making molds of melted candles and wiring in flicker LEDs that I can then connect to my LED power strip. 

I love how we all have such good ideas!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Very cool. Are you using a resin that is transparent and will show the glow of the LED? Would love to see a tutorial on this method.



Dminor said:


> I'm in the process of doing something similar, but instead of using real wax candles, I'm making molds of melted candles and wiring in flicker LEDs that I can then connect to my LED power strip.
> 
> I love how we all have such good ideas!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

SavageEye said:


> Very cool. Are you using a resin that is transparent and will show the glow of the LED? Would love to see a tutorial on this method.


Yes, here's a picture of the candle with a light source inside:








I found a company that makes resin candles, but they're pretty pricy. So I'm hoping that I can bring the cost down by making them myself. The other issue for me was that I store all of my halloween decor in bins in the attic space of my garage, so wax wouldn't work for me and resin seemed like a good option. Especially after seeing how realistic these candles are.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Is this what you are going to make yourself (pictured)? I like it… You're right the real wax candles can get beat up a little bit in storage. Keep me posted on this project.



Dminor said:


> Yes, here's a picture of the candle with a light source inside:
> View attachment 186905
> 
> 
> I found a company that makes resin candles, but they're pretty pricy. So I'm hoping that I can bring the cost down by making them myself. The other issue for me was that I store all of my halloween decor in bins in the attic space of my garage, so wax wouldn't work for me and resin seemed like a good option. Especially after seeing how realistic these candles are.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

SavageEye said:


> Is this what you are going to make yourself (pictured)? I like it… You're right the real wax candles can get beat up a little bit in storage. Keep me posted on this project.


Yes. My haunt group recently had a chance to get some private instruction on mold making and casting, which was perfect timing for this prop. So now I just need to get to mixing and pouring the material!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm excited to see your results Derek!


----------

